# Big Waves but good day



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sat. was a lot rougher than I would have expected...took forever to get to Florida Girl reef.
It was well worth the trouble.....had some beautiful blue water, great diving, brought home some fish,lobster (left spiney alone, but got nice slippers), and a nice anchor.
Noworryz will have to post the pics of the catch, but here are a few stills from the video.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like a fun day!


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is a picture off of my cell phone. Someone may have a better picture.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

wow look at all the lobster! nice haul


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!!! That's a nice haul


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good pic's Scott & Jeremy..... I will get mine off the camera tomorrow but I doubt they are any better than yours...... I will check the go-pro for some good video of that pesky shark that's pictured.... Sorry to bring him up to ya Scott on your deco stop, but that dropped my risk of shark bite by at least 50%.... just kidding....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Scott, are you attracting sharks again???
Nice job with the shovelnose guys!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice haul! ...especially on a rough day.

I went out to the Oriskany on the H2O Below on Saturday. Even carrying 13 tech divers with doubles, stage bottles and scooters, the boat caught air several times! There was a loud crash each time it came down.:blink:


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

yea, so much for the 1-2 footers the marine forecast said. went to the oriskany and it was a wet ride out. awesome vis too. gonna hve to call you and Clint the critter gitters.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Great Job. Good Eats!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea, it was a rough one on Saturday. I went back an looked at the data on the 20 mile buoy, and the tallest wave height it listed was 3 ft. The way I was taking water over my bow at times, I find that hard to belief. My wife and her boy started feeling sea sick, so NO dives for me that day. 

I am jealous of your catch. Nice job.


----------



## tarzan (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice haul Clint!! I got one female bug, the biggest Cajun Spirit and I have ever seen. Let her go, so be looking for the offspring. The 1-2's were only off by 3-5's. All in all, great dive on the GH.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Nice haul! ...especially on a rough day.
> 
> I went out to the Oriskany on the H2O Below on Saturday. Even carrying 13 tech divers with doubles, stage bottles and scooters, the boat caught air several times! There was a loud crash each time it came down.:blink:


 seen ya'll out there, had a boatload for sure. i was out there on the Wet Dream


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

*Good day*

Very nice day except for the seas in the am. Started calming down after we got there. Glad of that but over an hour to go 11 miles is tough. Saw numerous boats turn around and head back. Seemed as though we had the gulf to ourselves. Gotta make you wonder what they knew that we didn't :001_huh: glad we stuck it out and made a day of it. Could have done without that lionfish stick though


----------

